# Duuude I'm sooooo excited!



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Guess what PerC! There's going to be a new Pokemon game!!!1! I'm so seriously jumping up and down right now! I mean Nintendo really did a good job on this one. There's a lot of new features like they added seasons to the game, so now when you play you can see the leaves change colors and snow on the ground! The Starter Pokemon actually look cool this time, in the last few games the Pokemon looked like Digimon, which sucked imo. It's weird but I'm confused on which starter I want...I usually choose the fire one, because of a traumatic experince on Pokemon Crystal version, but the grass and water ones in the new game look awesome! 

There's also this newway to battle, it's like a three-on-three battle but it's more complicated than that...Also when you battle the Pokmemon is actually animated :3 it's nice!

Here's how the new starters look like: 










These are some cool videos about Pokemon Black & White version:


----------

